# 3.7 in the car is worth more than 4.8 stacked



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

U2 is letting out in a few minutes, I'm trying to plug in my GPS for that location, get a 3.7....first surge in over a month. Spend 10 minutes searching for her, finally get her in and delivered...a bit of a language barrier, but I wanted it. As I'm taking her, I get a 4.8 stacked. Drop her off, head to a Jesuit High school, No one there, but it is a large area, so 10 minutes looking, $3.75. 4.8 surge 3 blocks away...U2 concert. Go to the pin, call text, holler, 10 minutes, cancel no show $3.60 (it was XL, so .15 less for a cancel) 97 second cancel that would bedevil me, regular fare from 3 who waited out the surge. $2 and an iced coffee tip...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

No cancel fee? Did you complain to Uber and they still did not correct it?


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

Ah, corrected my post after a phone call...such a hectic night. It was a 97 second cancel...forgot all about it, and spent hours trying to get $3.75 for it.

Just got off the phone, and he pointed out I was paid for 2 of the 3 cancels...wait, what? Oh, I had been trying to get paid on the wrong one. I had been paid on the right one. Goes to show form letters suck, phone calls are helpful.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

Am I the only one that realizes that we drivers are likely the ones that are footing the bill for this baby boomer thing, yes a phone operator to call. Were they playing 80's music in the background? It's so totally retro-hipster. I'm going to have to dig out my brick phone for this one. Last time I whipped that brick out a 25 year old programmer kid I had in my car from Silverlake gave me an Entertaining Driver badge.

I guess that would explain their move towards half the fare pie. Kinda sucks for those that don't end up using it. Cuz they still gonna pay for it just the same.


----------

